# M&S Dine in for €12.50 4th - 7th June



## Celtwytch (4 Jun 2009)

*Mains:*​ 
The Grill Rump Steak Burger
Cook! Chicken Breasts with Caesar Melt & Prosciutto
Rotisserie Style Oakham Chicken
Cook! Beef Roulades Filled with Spinach & Ricotta
Cherry Tomato & Ducey Camembert Tartlets
Sea Bass Fillets with Roasted Red Pepper Dressing
The Grill Ginger, Lime & Coriander Chicken Breasts
Cook! Lemon Sole Fillets with White Wine & Herb Butter
Ready to Roast Chicken Breast Joint 

*Accompaniments:*​ 
House Salad Bowl
New Potatoes with Butter & Herbs
Parmentier Potatoes
Caesar Style Vegetables
Maris Piper Crispy Potato Wedges
Peperonata Ciabatta
Asparagus Tips
Traditional Summer Vegetables for Roasting
Tradtional Coleslaw and Potato Salad (twin pack)
Italian Salad Bowl 

*Desserts:*​ 
2 Limoncello Pannacottas
2 Belgian Chocolate Soufflés
2 Tart au Citron Slices
2 Pots au Chocolat
Seasonal Fresh Fruit Salad
Mixed Berries
2 Sicilian Lemon & Ricotta Cheesecake Slices
2 Crème Brulees
Puff Pastry Apple Pie
Strawberry Trifle
Fruit Trifle 

*Drinks:*​ 
Vin de Pays Gascogne Red
Vin de Pays Gascogne White
Le Froglet Shiraz
Le Froglet Chardonnay
Dolphin Bay Shiraz
Dolphin Bay Chardonnay
Apple Pressé (twin pack)
Valencia Orange Juice 2 litres​


----------



## bigjoe_dub (4 Jun 2009)

mouth watering.  some very good choices there.


----------



## Smashbox (4 Jun 2009)

Great as always Celty


----------



## Celtwytch (5 Jun 2009)

Happy to help


----------



## gebbel (5 Jun 2009)

And the very week I choose to go on a diet!


----------



## shesells (6 Jun 2009)

Was in Blanch yesterday and they only had a fraction of the desserts and sides. Was disappointed cos I love the Tart au Citron but while they had the two slice packs they weren't in the Dine In offer?


----------



## Chocks away (7 Jun 2009)

Was also in Blanch on Friday and got the Ciabatta with peppers, the Coriander Chicken breasts, the Trifle and a bottle of red. Had it this evening. Very good value and tasty. The wine was good. A few weeks ago we got the similiar Dunnes deal and had to toss the wine after a few sips.


----------



## shesells (7 Jun 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Was also in Blanch on Friday and got the Ciabatta with peppers, the Coriander Chicken breasts, the Trifle and a bottle of red. Had it this evening. Very good value and tasty. The wine was good. A few weeks ago we got the similiar Dunnes deal and had to toss the wine after a few sips.




Had the coriander chicken too - yummy!


----------



## Celtwytch (8 Jun 2009)

shesells said:


> Was in Blanch yesterday and they only had a fraction of the desserts and sides. Was disappointed cos I love the Tart au Citron but while they had the two slice packs they weren't in the Dine In offer?


 
Perhaps they simply didn't have the 'dessert for 2' sticker on them? I was able to buy them in Mary Street as part of the offer. Went very well with the ginger, lime & coriander chicken 

Mind you, the shelves were looking a bit bare by the time I went shopping there on Friday afternoon.


----------



## elefantfresh (8 Jun 2009)

Had roast chicken with roast summer veg and a load of red wine in the gravy - sweet lord!


----------

